# Gimer County Bucks



## jrmmh1215 (Aug 25, 2009)

any one on here got a good one tied out in gilmer county?


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Aug 26, 2009)

Watching a couple here and there. They are few and far between.


----------



## drewpatt (Aug 26, 2009)

YEP!!!!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Aug 29, 2009)

I know how that is. I live about 1.5 miles from Blackberry Mtn. So about this time every year I take my three year old son riding around and looking for deer and at the back gate on Blackberry Rd. in the back yard of the house on the hill there stood the Gilmer county record He was a perfect 12 pointer at least 20" inside his G2's were at least 10 or 11 inches I mean he was an absolute monster. My three year old asked me he said "daddy is that a monster buck" I replied yes "son that is a monster buck"


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Dec 2, 2009)

I have SEEN this deer- OMG he is a beast.


----------



## AM1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Got a nice 6 point last Friday. had a 13 &3/8 inside spread and weighed 200lbs on the hoof.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Dec 9, 2009)

There are some BIG deer on rich mnt. as well. saw 2 yesterday run across the hwy , one 8 and one 6 the 8 was a beast, Also saw a big boy this morning at clear creek middle school...lol to bad we cant hunt those woods behind the school. thats the 2 nd big deer i have seen there.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep!
I am out the clear creek way alot and have seen many good deer at the school. There are some good-uns out by the library also!!!!

I hunt out 52w and there are always alot more deer closer to town. There is a field behind my office that is 2 blocks off the town square and it has several deer feeding every morning.


----------



## buck down (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is a Gilmer County buck that is no longer walking! My cousin took this one the year before last.


----------



## contender* (Dec 9, 2009)

Lake_and_stream said:


> There are some BIG deer on rich mnt. as well. saw 2 yesterday run across the hwy , one 8 and one 6 the 8 was a beast, Also saw a big boy this morning at clear creek middle school...lol to bad we cant hunt those woods behind the school. thats the 2 nd big deer i have seen there.




Some of us can....


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Dec 10, 2009)

contender* said:


> Some of us can....



Just be careful, you know who lives pretty close to there.


----------



## contender* (Dec 10, 2009)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> Just be careful, you know who lives pretty close to there.



I don't think "you know who" (whoever that is) can stop me from hunting on my own place....


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Dec 11, 2009)

contender* said:


> I don't think "you know who" (whoever that is) can stop me from hunting on my own place....



Awesome! Have alot of friends out that way and man it is a great area! Could you push some of them to the western part of the county?


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 24, 2009)

who lives out there i hunt not far myself.  I've never had any problems.


----------



## irocz2u (Dec 24, 2009)

i have some  tied out  n  union co


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Dec 28, 2009)

turkeyed said:


> who lives out there i hunt not far myself.  I've never had any problems.



The head of our wonderful DNR organization here in the mountains!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 28, 2009)

county ranger I guess.  I met an officer over there once and he was nothing but nice.  I guess you have had a run in with him.  Well from my expirience they have always been very helpful.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Dec 30, 2009)

turkeyed said:


> county ranger I guess.  I met an officer over there once and he was nothing but nice.  I guess you have had a run in with him.  Well from my expirience they have always been very helpful.



I agree that most are pretty good. Never a "run-in" but after observing an activity that he performed in the field one afternoon I have lost total respect for the individual!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 30, 2009)

Must tell what happened.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Dec 31, 2009)

turkeyed said:


> Must tell what happened.



The first week of gun season last year I was meeting with a potential client at his residence discussing the possibility of selling his property. When I was leaving we were having conversation in his driveway, two of his friends arrived at the location to hunt his property. One of his friends made a comment about a new rifle that he would be using on the hunt, removed the rifle from the truck and was showing off his new weapon. The game warden drove by the home, turned around and entered the driveway, exited the car and asked to see the hunting license of the person holding the rifle. The game warden then proceeded to write the individual a citation for not wearing hunter orange "I kid you not" we were all standing in a driveway 20 feet from the front porch of my clients home. The wardens excuse was that he was holding a weapon, wearing cammo and not wearing hunter orange.


----------



## contender* (Jan 2, 2010)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> The first week of gun season last year I was meeting with a potential client at his residence discussing the possibility of selling his property. When I was leaving we were having conversation in his driveway, two of his friends arrived at the location to hunt his property. One of his friends made a comment about a new rifle that he would be using on the hunt, removed the rifle from the truck and was showing off his new weapon. The game warden drove by the home, turned around and entered the driveway, exited the car and asked to see the hunting license of the person holding the rifle. The game warden then proceeded to write the individual a citation for not wearing hunter orange "I kid you not" we were all standing in a driveway 20 feet from the front porch of my clients home. The wardens excuse was that he was holding a weapon, wearing cammo and not wearing hunter orange.



I hope the guy that got the ticket went to court over it. That's a bunch of Baloney.


----------



## barehunter26 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Don't believe anything lonnie in the mountains says*

Just read his other post and you will see the lies.  He claims to have beat a hunting over bait charge in Gilmer also, but doesn't mention that in this post when talking about run ins with the local wardens.  Put up the proof lonnie.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Jan 5, 2010)

barehunter26 said:


> Just read his other post and you will see the lies.  He claims to have beat a hunting over bait charge in Gilmer also, but doesn't mention that in this post when talking about run ins with the local wardens.  Put up the proof lonnie.



No lies here! I mentioned that i had never had a run in with this particular individual. Yes I have have beat these guys in a trumped up charge in the past. Just trying to warn the guys in that hunt in that area that we have a very strong willed DNR officer in the area and to be very careful. I really do not understand why you would call me a lier!!!! 
Sounds like you have had a very bad day!


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 6, 2010)

If the ranger you were mentioning above was in a car he most have been a supervisor or something because all ive ever seen have been in trucks not cars.  sure it wasn't a deputy.  what is barehunter talking about have you had a ticket or so in gilmer in a differant situation?


----------



## contender* (Jan 6, 2010)

barehunter26 said:


> Just read his other post and you will see the lies.  He claims to have beat a hunting over bait charge in Gilmer also, but doesn't mention that in this post when talking about run ins with the local wardens.  Put up the proof lonnie.



Bad form Bare hunter. No reason for such.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish those with bad GW experiences would name the officer/date/time and post it here for the public to see.
 Let your congressman know what's going on in his district.
It works.


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel that most of these peoples "Bad Experiences" are just because they got caught.  Not becauce the GW did anything wrong.  If you got the officers point of view or saw the video you would probably get a different point of view.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Dec 22, 2011)

Been a good season for me this year boys I have got a good 9 and big 8. How has 2011 been for the rest of you Ellijay Boys?


----------



## AM1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Got a 5 point this morning on Turniptown.


----------



## kinross (Jan 3, 2012)

nothing in the horn department this year but i have got 12 deer packed in the freezer


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 4, 2012)

I have lived on Fort Mountain for 10 yrs now..Health is not good can't walk far lungs shot.  Agent Orange does a job on you, been trying to find a place to do some hog hunting.  I am with a club for deer down in High Falls but even with a great food plot and tower stand no luck..Cost me 100 in gas each time I go, Hemi will outrun anything except a gas station.. Wish I could find something up here to cut down on cost, the freezer is void of meat.  I may contact a couple of the processors to find out if some has not been picked up.. People learn from me enjoy life hunt hard while your health is still good.....after 59 years I have the toys and the passion to hunt just don't have the health..


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well hows it going so far for the rest of ya'll Gilmer county residents this year?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 23, 2012)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> No lies here! I mentioned that i had never had a run in with this particular individual. Yes I have have beat these guys in a trumped up charge in the past. Just trying to warn the guys in that hunt in that area that we have a very strong willed DNR officer in the area and to be very careful. I really do not understand why you would call me a lier!!!!
> Sounds like you have had a very bad day!



Send us a few of those strong will wardens to dawson co. They are welcome here, we need 5 or 6 more in this co.


----------



## AM1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Got a 4 point on Turniptown opening morning (10/20). Go ahead and flame me, they all eat the same. I just have to be real choosy with my remaing tag. lol


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 15, 2012)

AM1 said:


> Got a 4 point on Turniptown opening morning (10/20). Go ahead and flame me, they all eat the same. I just have to be real choosy with my remaing tag. lol



 Dont feel bad I shot a barely legal spike for a Doe the other day.


----------



## robb30513 (Nov 16, 2012)

i have been getting a lot of bucks on camera around the house..


----------



## robb30513 (Nov 16, 2012)

i have gotten 4 different buck on camera at my house in less than two weeks


----------

